# uploaded pics for Garnification......



## webbie (Nov 23, 2007)

Is this a boiler or a nuclear reactor?


----------



## webbie (Nov 23, 2007)

More


----------



## webbie (Nov 23, 2007)

Even more


----------



## brad068 (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for posting these pics.  I hope viewers can see what all my excitement is about.  The unit is working great - So Far!  I recently aquired a complete hot water solar system. Next summer I plan on building a seperate garage to house the boiler and alot of wood with the solar system hooked up to assist the boiler through the summer to heat my domestic water. I plan on using this boiler year round. Thanks again.


----------



## Tony H (Nov 23, 2007)

Wow that looks like quite a unit .... only one question does it float?  

I wish I had the skills to build a boiler like that congratulations.


----------



## jklingel (Nov 23, 2007)

Jumpin' Jehosaphat! Craig, thanks a lot for those pics. It stirs my lusting for one. Pretty impressive 'wood stove'. I await a price and shipping cost.... and cringe. j


----------



## TCaldwell (Nov 24, 2007)

garnification, excellent work!  what model did you size the burn chambers from, how many gallon capacity does it hold. I have 1960 gallons in the garn tied into 550 gallons of remote inline storage,[ 2 275 gal oil tanks in a crawl space}, maybe more later,as of now i hardly notice the added time to store, about the pumps, i added a second circulator on the return side upped the gpm.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow. Really beautiful work. Nice shop, too.


----------



## Jimxt88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Awesome!  Is the vent pipe entering from the front of the boiler, running under the fire barrell, making the 180 degree turn and entering the back of the secondary fire barrell - the "super heated" oxygen supply for gasification to occur?  At first glance I figured it was for exaughst.  But if it is oxygen supply, then how does the exaughst exit the boiler?


----------



## heaterman (Feb 20, 2008)

Whew! That's a dandy. All the things a Garn is and then some. I just hope that no one at Garn ever lays and eye on those photos. You'll probably get a call from their attorney regarding patent infringement.


----------



## wdc1160 (Feb 20, 2008)

Garn,   You grabbed some attention with this prodject- its one of the most viewed topics on the forum.  Nice build


----------



## Eric Johnson (Feb 20, 2008)

Garni and nofossil's brother give us mad fab cred. Props to both.


----------



## Jeremy Q (Dec 12, 2008)

Hate to bring up such an old thread,but I was looking through and found this and had questions. I am curious of what the blue colored pipes are for, not that they r blue lookin for the function they are providing. I presume the large black pipe is the exhaust of the gasification chamber and the heat exchanger for the tank. Also how many gallons is this and what are the fire primary fire box size? Thanks guys.


----------



## Dave T (Dec 12, 2008)

Don't sweat bringing any old threads up (thats why the archives are saved, for future reference) and somehow I missed this one so Thanks for bringing it up AWSOME LOOKIN UNIT GARNI...Dave


----------



## Jeremy Q (Dec 13, 2008)

Ya its really a cool unit!! Any ideas on those pipes?


----------



## leaddog (Dec 13, 2008)

i'm not sure but I think they spit down from the large hx pipes into smaller hx pipes making more passes in the water. And yes that is one really neat and well thought out unit.
leaddog


----------



## Jeremy Q (Dec 13, 2008)

Thats what I was thinking, and wood make great sense, except then I cant explain the dual exits for the exhaust. It appears there is a exit out of the large pipe and another from the collector of the small pipes at the back of the unit. Am I seeing this correct? If it is please explain, if not please explain. Maybe garnification will chime in and enlightin us. God knows I need all the enlightinment I can get! (thats what my wife tells me)


----------



## brad068 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey guys, 

I'll try answering your questions the best I can. The 9 2" (blue) pipes are the last exhaust pass out of the boiler. I broke up the last pass to try and extract more heat ( just what leaddog said) instead of running one 6" pipe out.

The two pipes out the back are :upper is the exhaust, and lower is the combustion air intake.

Looking back I don't think I would do the multi pass exhaust again. More pipes to clean which isn't all to often and it extracts to much heat out. The exhaust will run @240*F and because of that it blows steam out the back until it reaches @60*F ambient

Another thing is to mount the fan higher than the final pass to discharge condensate when starting from a cold boiler. That is the only time that it bothers me once it reaches @110*F the condensate stops.

I got to get pics taken of my new shed and this boiler which resides in it. Its my garn barn. 30'x30'x11' pole shed. I've been heating with it since 11/1/08 and it seems to be doing well.


----------



## Jeremy Q (Dec 13, 2008)

I am thinking of building sumpthin similar, not so large though. What size is the fire box? Combustion chamber?  What did you do for the air nozzles into the secondary chamber? hope you dont mind me pryin you with questions. Just trying to figure in sum ideas and sizing for scaling down. Thanks for the info garnification,thats quite the project you built. IMPRESSIVE Nice job


----------



## Sting (Dec 13, 2008)

Since I first saw this while searching old posts - I have been wanting to ask what was used to make - or what was purchased for the exhaust fan?????


----------



## Jeremy Q (Dec 13, 2008)

Glad I found this maybe itll answer  my questions. Its easier to ask them when you got sum pictures to refer to.Wow a 6"intake for combustion air. I dont know about sizing for this sorta thing, it just seems large to pull the draft, even with a blower fan on it. I didnt chase flow numbers, so I'm probably wrong, it dont sound like you have any problems with it. Do you think it would work better to have to run either smaller pipes or less on the 2' exchanger design? I think its a great idea/ add-on to the garn design. It has to be more surface area than just the 6"(a havent figured the numbers) even if you used say 1" pipe. What kinda blower is that on the transition chamber from the 6" to the 2" exchanger? Look quite thought out. Hope you dont mind all the questions. Im thrifty, my wife says just cheap, but why buy when you can build. N builds more fun and rewarding, at least 2 me (sick huh??)


----------



## brad068 (Dec 14, 2008)

Sting said:
			
		

> Since I first saw this while searching old posts - I have been wanting to ask what was used to make - or what was purchased for the exhaust fan?????



 I made my fan wheel out of stainless steel from the end cover off the milk tank.


----------



## brad068 (Dec 14, 2008)

Jeremy Q said:
			
		

> Glad I found this maybe itll answer my questions. Its easier to ask them when you got sum pictures to refer to.Wow a 6"intake for combustion air. I dont know about sizing for this sorta thing, it just seems large to pull the draft, even with a blower fan on it. I didnt chase flow numbers, so I'm probably wrong, it dont sound like you have any problems with it. Do you think it would work better to have to run either smaller pipes or less on the 2' exchanger design? I think its a great idea/ add-on to the garn design. It has to be more surface area than just the 6"(a havent figured the numbers) even if you used say 1" pipe. What kinda blower is that on the transition chamber from the 6" to the 2" exchanger? Look quite thought out. Hope you dont mind all the questions. Im thrifty, my wife says just cheap, but why buy when you can build. N builds more fun and rewarding, at least 2 me (sick huh??)



J, How much coffee do you drink in a day!? :red: 

I wouldn't go any smaller than 2" for a flue. Fine ash and once in a while a chunk of wood will get pulled through and if it can't get pass the fan it could cause problems. Garns burn at high btu mine is @500K btu/hr. And to get that kind of combustion you need to move air alot of air.


----------



## shoeboxlen (Dec 14, 2008)

holy crap that thing is freaking huge! if it doesnt keep you warm enough I am thinking you can use it to go tot he moon or somehting like that. congrats! and wow!


----------



## Jeremy Q (Dec 14, 2008)

Garnification I only drink 4-6 pots a day. Y,does it show? I understand the flue and sizing now.Can you tell what/ how you came up with for the secondary air nozzles?
Is there anything you would do different? I'm sure the more I study on gasification and design on mine I'll be asking more questions, if you dont mind?
Thanks for answerin questions. Hope I'm not bein a P.I.A. to you, just really intrested in the design.


----------

